# The Workings of Sensor Types



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Maggie would be extremely difficult function-wise especially. She did kill Burns though so she demonstrates a good Fi/Se combo as a baby! *gasp* I also remember he dancing nude a la 60s when Homer found his mom or vice versa and she had body painted "ban the bottle" on her belly lol. Since I like Lisa more and more I'm guessing INFJ? I don't know enough of those to go more than that. Marge I'm guessing INFx. Otto, one of my faves may be ESFP so that makes up for it lol.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Maggie would be extremely difficult function-wise especially. She did kill Burns though so she demonstrates a good Fi/Se combo as a baby! *gasp* I also remember he dancing nude a la 60s when Homer found his mom or vice versa and she had body painted "ban the bottle" on her belly lol. *Since I like Lisa more and more I'm guessing INFJ?* I don't know enough of those to go more than that. Marge I'm guessing INFx. Otto, one of my faves may be ESFP so that makes up for it lol.


I've seen a few character typings and Lisa is usually an INFJ, I guess to be the opposite of Bart's ESTP.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Marge I think is most likely an ISFJ. The only other type she could possibly be is ESFJ, but she seems to be more introverted to me.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, she's not really an extroverted type. She seems to be more family-oriented. You're an ISFJ, you should have some knowledge of how they work :tongue:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

teddy564339 said:


> Marge I think is most likely an ISFJ.


Definitely agree.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Oops I turned this into a Simpsons typing thread, my bad lol. Geeze how depressing to know I can type others pretty decently, but not myself so easily :tongue:


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

But...Simpsons are cool!

If I may pitch in, I read somewhere (I have no idea where, so take this with a grain of salt) that the types of kids in a family go something like this (with A/B representing any set of functions)

First child: AAAA type

Second child: BBBB type

Third child: the same as the first child except for one dichotomy, so AAAB or AABA or ABAA or BAAA.

Bart is so ESTP... and I reckon I could feasibly see Maggie as an ISTP. Quote Wikipedia:



> Maggie is keenly aware of her surroundings, and can usually be seen imitating the flow of action around her.


xSxP.



> Despite her age, Maggie is a formidable marksman, as seen in "Who Shot Mr. Burns?" where she shoots Mr. Burns with a handgun that falls into her hands, and in a more intentional manner where she is able to non-fatally shoot a group of mobsters in rapid succession with a rifle that she apparently hides in her crib.


Ruthlessness of a xTxP :wink:



> Maggie is usually frightened and exasperated by Homer's attempts to bond with her


And inferior Fe. I rest my case. (Or not, possibly I have no idea what I'm saying )

Wow. That was fun :laughing:


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Infrared said:


> I'm a fairly strong intuitive type, and for the life of me, I cannot understand sensors. I know how fun they are to be around, my current boyfriend is ESTP and we never have a dull moment. We fascinate one another, because we are so different.
> 
> His S preferences are very strong, and I want to know why he does what he does.


I think it should be noted when we refer to cognitive functions in the most basic principle, a great deal of misperceptions arise. I point to your claiming to be an intuiting type, when in fact based on your signature you most likely a thinking type. INTPs use the exact same dominant function as ISTPs (Ti). I won’t go into how imbalanced the function order you display would indicate, but my point is using the letters S,N,T,F…. are pointless.


Infrared said:


> Why do sensors fly by the seat of their pants? (He will do anything, I swear...)
> 
> Why are they so attracted to cheap thrills? (He drives his car like Jeff Gordon...)


I think the question is what description have you read to believe that sensors fly by-the-seat of their pants? I don’t know any Si type that does this. In fact, they are the most cautious types of all. Claiming Se types do it is relative since Ne dominant types (ENPs) will seek novel far more than ESPs. I know many SP types who have no interest in vehicles. There is no evidence to support these types will enjoy NASCAR anymore than the average NT or NF type.


Infrared said:


> Why does he take a shower, and then put on dirty clothes because he forgot to do laundry? (Why not do laundry first, and then shower, so you have clean clothes?)


Surely you’re not claiming NTP types will not do this?


Infrared said:


> Why is he so incredibly vocal and animated about everything? (He makes these hilarious noises that are so random...)
> 
> I can't help but to pick him apart because I want to understand. I'm fascinated by the differences between us. Most people find him slightly arrogant and a little annoying, but he tickles my fancy, because he's so much fun to be around. I think his slight arrogance is cute, and it doesn't intimidate me either. His little quirks are hilarious because it's awesome that he doesn't hold anything back. He could give a shit less about what people think of him.
> 
> But I'm rambling. Back to the S question(s). What is it about sensors? Why are they so excitable about everything and seem like little kids in an adults body? It's such a stark contrast to my personality. Thoughts?


Do you truly think all that has been said points to a certain type or types? I think the obvious question that I would first ask is why do you think he is ESTP? Did he test and confirm it, or is this your self-assessment based on stereotypes of ESTP? Not trying to be mean spirited here Infrared, just an attempt to provoke you to think deeper about type. For every claim you make, I assure you I can quote Jung, Myers-Briggs and other authors who will refer to types preferring Ne as their dominant function, in the same manner.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> I think it should be noted when we refer to cognitive functions in the most basic principle, a great deal of misperceptions arise. I point to your claiming to be an intuiting type, when in fact based on your signature you most likely a thinking type. INTPs use the exact same dominant function as ISTPs (Ti). I won’t go into how imbalanced the function order you display would indicate, but my point is using the letters S,N,T,F…. are pointless. I think the question is what description have you read to believe that sensors fly by-the-seat of their pants? I don’t know any Si type that does this. In fact, they are the most cautious types of all. Claiming Se types do it is relative since Ne dominant types (ENPs) will seek novel far more than ESPs. I know many SP types who have no interest in vehicles. There is no evidence to support these types will enjoy NASCAR anymore than the average NT or NF type. Surely you’re not claiming NTP types will not do this? Do you truly think all that has been said points to a certain type or types? I think the obvious question that I would first ask is why do you think he is ESTP? Did he test and confirm it, or is this your self-assessment based on stereotypes of ESTP? Not trying to be mean spirited here Infrared, just an attempt to provoke you to think deeper about type. For every claim you make, I assure you I can quote Jung, Myers-Briggs and other authors who will refer to types preferring Ne as their dominant function, in the same manner.


He tested and confirmed his type as ESTP. I am not involving stereotypes of MBTI or anything of the sort, trust me I do not care so much for people as to even notice said stereotypes. I was simply speaking of my boyfriend, as a person, who's type happens to be ESTP, and the particular things he does, and simply marveling at the differences between us, was all. So pardon me. 

I've never dated, or even been friends with an Se user to my knowledge, most of my family and friends happen to be Ni, Ne, or Si users, so this close experience with Se is humorous to me, because it's not something I'm used to. It makes me wonder is all. I don't do anything in the manner that he does, so I'm simply trying to understand. I have nothing within myself in which to compare him with, I'm not a sensor, so it's interesting.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Functianalyst said:


> I point to your claiming to be an intuiting type, when in fact based on your signature you most likely a thinking type. INTPs use the exact same dominant function as ISTPs (Ti). I won’t go into how imbalanced the function order you display would indicate, but my point is using the letters S,N,T,F…. are pointless.


I've heard all of it before, but if you don't mind I'd like to hear your opinion of my signature. It's simply the results of a cognitive function test that I've taken about 15 times.

My actual MBTI test results _always_ list me as INTJ, however with a very weak J, usually around 51-53%. I identify with both INTJ and INTP, they both describe me, so after months of trying to neatly fit myself into one or the other, I grew tired of researching for the answer and settled on INTX.

It is all but a theory anyways.

Nonetheless, please share your opinion?


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

SPs are the ones who are supposed to fly by the seat of the pants you know. That would be very unlike SJs. It's not so much a question for sensors but for SPs particularly. 
I love living. I also love thinking about the life I am living. But if you compare the ratio it'll be like 70-30 because i believe without the experience what would we think about? Even if we were in a vacuum, it would be our environment that would evoke sensations in us...we'd have to feel to think. And you cannot feel life or the point of it cooped up in your own room doing nothing, just being. You have to experience the world. It has a lot to offer.
Truly a lot.
We get excited because we find most things life has to offer as beautiful! 
Isfps would find _beauty_ in everything...my friends find it difficult for me to walk with..i stop EVERYWHERE and find EVERYTHING 'interesting'.
Istps would _be interested_ in things. They are curious about how everything is working the way it is...that provides them with fascination about things..one thing at a time.
Estps love the _experiences_. Each one is different, each sensation is different and they feel through the changing environs and situations i feel.
Esfps love _people_. I am not kidding. Where an ESTP would like to go bungee jumping because it's exciting, the ESFP would like to do it because it's exciting and there are so many people there! They experience emotions and sensations via what they get across to people.
This though is just my opinion. Maybe it might explain something.


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Both Se and Ne are present-focused functions.


This is not an entirely correct statement. Ne likes to experience the moment, but will get bored very quickly if the present loses all the potential for future development. If this happens, Ne will become dreamy and unfocused much like Ni. Se, on the other hand, probably will not get bored that quickly. And even if it does, it can still work properly and efficiently in the current situation, whereas Ne will begin to show signs of boredom and awkwardness.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

ooohhhhh, old-ish thread...so I was reluctant to reply, but uh, uh, uh, hereitgoes!

Hai OP, I'd like to introduce you to a concept, called Inductive Reasoning:

Inductive reasoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Inductive reasoning, also known as induction or inductive logic, is a kind of reasoning that constructs or evaluates propositions that are abstractions of observations. _*It is commonly construed as a form of reasoning that makes generalizations based on individual instances*__*. *_In this sense it is often contrasted with deductive reasoning.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

bluenlgy said:


> This is not an entirely correct statement. Ne likes to experience the moment, but will get bored very quickly if the present loses all the potential for future development. If this happens, Ne will become dreamy and unfocused much like Ni. Se, on the other hand, probably will not get bored that quickly. And even if it does, it can still work properly and efficiently in the current situation, whereas Ne will begin to show signs of boredom and awkwardness.


Ni is much the opposite of dreamy and unfocussed...


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

lirulin said:


> Ni is much the opposite of dreamy and unfocussed...


Sorry... I meant to say sexy, what else did I miss?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

:\ inst Se more step by step and concerned with the experiencing, while Ne more random and concerned with the underlying truth behind the experience, the possibility? At least that is how I see it.

 the differences between Se and Ne are interesting to me :\ because I can barely tell which one I use more. I love being in the moment and I love exploring the possibilities.

From experience I can tell that I use both to varying degrees.

One thing that was said here and I agree is that as a secondary Ne user...I have big problems with long term planning and being in the future, but can easily see the possibilities in the present. So Ne isn't future orientated. Si on the other hand is in the past a lot and i know this from my tertiary Si.

No idea about Ni.


----------



## Homraigar (Jul 29, 2011)

Could be Te/Fe that gives the grounding and focus to balance Ni.

Though I'm not sure Ni is so much 'dreamy and unfocused' as 'Nigh incomprehensible'... It comes and goes, giving sudden insights when it feels like and with no indication as to when or how. Then it walks off and refuses to come when called.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> *Why is he so incredibly vocal and animated about everything?*
> 
> I meow when I'm really bored. Other times I just put music on and sing along because it's not as weird as the meowing.


My ENTP friend does the same thing... Though, about the singing, he just makes stuff up rather than sings along.

Funny you mention this, 'cause lately I'm wondering if I typed him wrong...

Not that meowing for no reason means one's an ESTP. That'd be a weird indicator. 

Anyway, my experience is that ESxPs will just talk to amuse themselves, even if as an introvert you can't keep up with the energy. Oddly (and luckily) they don't really seem to mind that you're silent, if you know them well enough; this trait is very appreciated, as an introvert myself.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Infrared said:


> I'm a fairly strong intuitive type, and for the life of me, I cannot understand sensors. I know how fun they are to be around, my current boyfriend is ESTP and we never have a dull moment. We fascinate one another, because we are so different.
> 
> His S preferences are very strong, and I want to know why he does what he does.
> 
> ...


He sounds like an Se dom, it's not just because he's a Sensor...the "flying by the seat of his pants" the driving fast in his car....vocal and animated...the putting dirty clothes back on sounds specifically STP to me (lol sorry to anyone that offends) and definitely not a sensor trait in general...I don't put dirty clothes back on, and the ISTJ I know would probably rather be burned alive than put dirty clothes on after a shower...in fact I know a few SJs who are almost OCD about cleanliness and organization...


----------

